# Tiger snakes



## cheekabee (Apr 2, 2013)

Just found this tiger snake today and reminded me of the variety of tiger snake colours patterns you can encounter even in the same locality. These are just a few tigers I have found in the Melbourne region, Please post any pics of tigers that you have come across anywhere in Australia. I'd love to see the diversity of tiger snakes that exist. 



Eastern tiger snake by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern tiger snake by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern tiger snake(Notechis scutatus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## cheekabee (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh and feel free to post any tigers that are captive aswell


----------



## Snowman (Apr 2, 2013)

There's a cracker of an all gold specimen in one if the reptile parks in wa. Similar to your first pic as it has no markings.


----------



## cheekabee (Apr 3, 2013)

Snowman said:


> There's a cracker of an all hold specimen in one if the reptile parks in wa.


Mmmmmm do you have a pic


----------



## gozz (Apr 3, 2013)

heres my first one i ever had


----------



## reptalica (Apr 3, 2013)

Cheekabee, that second lone looks very much like the one we saw down at the Plenty River, Greensborough. We saw the same one three days in a row in or around the same spot.

U don't happen to go herping around there do u??


----------



## Snowman (Apr 3, 2013)

cheekabee said:


> Mmmmmm do you have a pic


Not of my own. So can't post on here. Pm me your email address and I'll send you someone else's pic of it.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 3, 2013)

A couple of young Mt Gambiers. First are female, second, male. See Ssssnakeman or Getarealdog for Tiger pics!

Please note; some pics depict freehandling of elapids which is an unsafe practice should not be encouraged.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 3, 2013)

nice IV! I must say, I really love the tigers. They are amazing snakes and one of my favs.


----------



## adderboy (Apr 3, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Not of my own. So can't post on here. Pm me your email address and I'll send you someone else's pic of it.



Hey, Snowy, is this the one? Banded south-west tiger coiled with an unbanded golden one.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 3, 2013)

adderboy said:


> Hey, Snowy, is this the one? Banded south-west tiger coiled with an unbanded golden one.


That's the exact specimen. Jordan had a pic up of it at some stage too. Beautiful animal.


----------



## cheekabee (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow nice tigers IV again so much of a variety in patterns and colouration.
Here is a pic I found on the net of an albino tiger, you guys probably already know of it, its not mine but I thought I would add it to this thread.


----------



## cheekabee (Apr 11, 2013)

Heres another tiger 



Eastern tiger snake(Notechis scutatus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## Vikingtimbo (Apr 11, 2013)

The snake in that very first pic is a real gem Cheekabee! Judging by the body language of the snakes in your pics it looks like you might have given them a bit of a helping hand with posing for their photo shoots, quite literally 

I've uploaded well over a hundred videos of Tiger Snakes to YouTube, all filmed at various spots in Melbourne's Eastern Suburbs. Even in a relatively small area they can be quite variable. In this area most snakes are fairly strongly banded. Double banded ones are uncommon, but they're around. I've found that colouration is a really bad way to distinguish between individuals since even a single snake can look surprisingly different when seen from different angles and in different lighting.

Here are four quite different looking Tigers I've come across:

TIGER SNAKE climbing a tree stump - YouTube


Very Pale TIGER SNAKE - YouTube


BLACK TIGER SNAKE in Melbourne - YouTube


Ranga TIGER SNAKE (Part 1) - YouTube


Cheers,
Tim


----------



## cheekabee (May 24, 2013)

Vikingtimbo said:


> The snake in that very first pic is a real gem Cheekabee! Judging by the body language of the snakes in your pics it looks like you might have given them a bit of a helping hand with posing for their photo shoots, quite literally
> 
> I've uploaded well over a hundred videos of Tiger Snakes to YouTube, all filmed at various spots in Melbourne's Eastern Suburbs. Even in a relatively small area they can be quite variable. In this area most snakes are fairly strongly banded. Double banded ones are uncommon, but they're around. I've found that colouration is a really bad way to distinguish between individuals since even a single snake can look surprisingly different when seen from different angles and in different lighting.
> 
> ...


Really cool videos Tim, I've seen a few of your videos before but that 2nd is such a nice one cant get over it never seen one like that before in Melbourne. Yeah that first one in my post was nice one and did have to give it a hand positioning it, did have a couple goes at me but was well behaved. Here's another one of the same one. 



Eastern tiger snake(Notechis scutatus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 24, 2013)

Little black beast


----------



## fantapants (May 26, 2013)

SA tiger relocated


----------



## gozz (May 27, 2013)

a few


----------



## gozz (Jun 6, 2013)

*more*

Chapells


----------



## cheekabee (Sep 14, 2013)

Here are two more tigers from this news season.



Eatern tiger snake by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern tiger Snake by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## Alchemy (Sep 19, 2013)

Some of the Tigers I have relocated.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 19, 2013)

Here is a selection of tigersnake, apart from the tassies and the Chappell, all are from the Mornington peninsula.
A Tassie



A Chappell



And assorted mainlands






































Tassie tiger




Tassie tiger




Tassie












Mainland


----------



## mattG (Sep 19, 2013)

Queenslander....


----------



## jase75 (Sep 19, 2013)

That's a magnificent Tiger Matt, I still haven't been able to find one of these since I moved up here. Are they hard to find ?

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattG (Sep 19, 2013)

jase75 said:


> That's a magnificent Tiger Matt, I still haven't been able to find one of these since I moved up here. Are they hard to find ?
> 
> Yeah I really like the look of the sunny coast tigers, haven't seen an ugly 1 yet.
> I've only managed to find a couple but friends of mine have done really well with them, if you're in the right spot they're definitely there..


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 19, 2013)

ssssnakeman said:


> Here is a selection of tigersnake, apart from the tassies and the Chappell, all are from the Mornington peninsula.





All beautiful! 
Is there any story to the poor little mate with the wound? Looks like he might have had some 'help' getting that


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 19, 2013)

Rlpreston said:


> All beautiful!
> Is there any story to the poor little mate with the wound? Looks like he might have had some 'help' getting that



That's stitchface, he was hit with a shovel before I could get to him so I took it to Shane Simpson at Karingal vet hospital and he put some stitches in and fixed his little smile.

I rehabbed him here for a month, and then released him in a safe pristine spot.

This was in Feb/March 2011

- - - Updated - - -

*





Also, I am not able to recieve PMs here so contact me on  .................. Email jaselle [email protected] Hotmail.com

or text me on ...................... 0408067062

or message me on Facebook ........................... "SNAKE CATCHER VICTORIA AUSTRALIA"*


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 19, 2013)

ssssnakeman said:


> That's stitchface, he was hit with a shovel before I could get to him so I took it to Shane Simpson at Karingal vet hospital and he put some stitches in and fixed his little smile.
> 
> I rehabbed him here for a month, and then released him in a safe pristine spot.
> 
> ...





Awesome to hear he made a recovery! And what a cute smile it is 

Must be a hard job for you when things like that pop up. Such a shame. Lucky there are people like you to help! And lucky for me your a good shot with a camera.


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 3, 2013)

Is it just me, or is it that of all the Vens, Tigers and Coastal Taipans seem to be the only ones that really have that "Ok you know what i am and you know what i can do so don't muck with me" look on their face, Browns have a fairly neutral expression (or is it i don't get close enough to notice) and the Death Adder is a stick ie no expression.  ...................Ron


----------



## Rlpreston (Oct 3, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> Is it just me, or is it that of all the Vens, Tigers and Coastal Taipans seem to be the only ones that really have that "Ok you know what i am and you know what i can do so don't muck with me" look on their face, Browns have a fairly neutral expression (or is it i don't get close enough to notice) and the Death Adder is a stick ie no expression.  ...................Ron



Browns have those 'mad eyes' I think. Like they are frowning at you lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 4, 2013)

couple of cute small babies




Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------

